# Elite Coalition Sale Texarkana, TX



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

It is the end of July. I am thinking about going, but may not since I think there is an ABGA show that weekend.. Going to be Able Acres, MCR, CSB, CBA, 4C, 2DOX and some others. Should be some really nice animals considering the consigners.

GT


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They seem to have a lot of elite sales in Boer goats. I guess that is good for everyone.


----------

